# MASSCOP Dinner



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Who is going to the MASSCOP Dinner /Party/Bash this Friday!! :lol:


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I didnt know that there was a Mass Cop dinner. No Love man! LOL

I guess I'm not going.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Where was this posted :?: I had no idea that masscops even had a dinner/get together. I guess I am not going because I took a 3-11 ot shift for Friday.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

new news to me too!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You guys apparently are lacking in the recognition of when a bomb has been tossed. P:

Amateurs!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll go once I earn the right to call myself a MassCop 8) . If anyone is having a Massachusetts Unemployed and Waiting to Become a Cop party....I'm there. I will even bring the store brand chips......


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Shawn76,
The Masscop Wannabe party will be in April'05, on a Saturday Morning. It'll cost about $50 dollars to attend. Registration must be recieved by Febuary, along with your $50.
Make sure you bring a #2 pencil with you. I heard its a real "circus" :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I wouldn't waste the money. They don't even serve refreshments!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, Let me clarify this. 
MASSCOP=MASSACHUSETTS COALITION OF POLICE
This is a large UNION in MA that encompasses many police departments. They are having a dinner i nWorcester this Friday. Notice: MASSCOP not MASSCOPS!!
:lol:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I thought you said it was at Bowl-A-Rama...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

OH MY GOODNESS!  

Boy, you sure got us there, Yim! You should've posted this under "Riddles." You clever little trickster, you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

H50 said:


> Who is going to the MASSCOP Dinner /Party/Bash this Friday!! :lol:


Hey! You get in on that chase that ended in Leominster? 
:shock:


----------



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2002)

phuzz01 said:


> I thought you said it was at Bowl-A-Rama...


Sorry Farva...."Open bar dude!"


----------

